# friends ass day after fall



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

extreme discomfort sitting or standing, he said he had to lie in bed face down for 2nd day he was in such pain

I have the crash from his POV on a gopro

this sport is really a lotta fun, but so far I have gotten more injuries in 9 months biking than I got in 5 years of amateur MMA competition

what do you guys reckon the number one cause of injuries on MTB are?

1) not wearing enough protective gear?
2) screwing up jumps (my specialty i think)?
3) excessive speed and losing control?
4) screwing up ledges or similar drops?


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

#1 Had a few of those before getting sixsixone Elite Bomber shorts. What made me get them was after my handle bar stabed me in my thgh.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

my number one cause is overconfidence.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

nice purple hue BTW!


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

I ordered those padded shorts thx

and here is the onboard gopro of ass bruise cause.

Untitled on Vimeo


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I rode with a guy once who said he liked to crash (but hadn't been really hurt yet). Like he assumed that crashing made it really mountain biking. So, go fast, take risks, crash, make it real.


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

Jesus! leave it to this subforum to help you feel like your injury isn't so bad. 

Thanks! I feel better already.


----------

